

Lisp: Good News, Bad News, How to Win Big - octopus
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.50.6083

======
jdale27
For the whole story, see <http://dreamsongs.com/WorseIsBetter.html>.

